# Unhappy/Sick Goldfish In Pond



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

The two large goldfish I released into my pond a week ago are suddenly staying in the shallow area, after having hid in the depths for days. I put my finger in next to one of them, and he barely moved.

Pond is a preform, about 50 gallons, with some new plants (pickerel and water hyacinth, water lily too). It was set up mid March. At this time there is no pump or spitter, but I've added some water with the hose to simulate a spitter.

The pH is 7.2, nitrites are 0. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Tough to say given the pond size and no filtration. What's the temperature like in there?


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Temp is about 65F.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I would add some kind of pump if possible. About how large are they? The bigger the fish, the more oxygen it requires. Even a small pump or air stone will help cause surface agitation, which in turn will oxygenate the water more than no pump.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

did you use dechlor when you added hose water?


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

1. I did not use dechlor as it was only a couple of gallons of hose water

2. After work I picked up a simple air pump, tubing and a medium air stone. Once I arrived home, I put it all together, dropped the air stone in the deeper end and let'er rip. Within a few minutes I noticed a small goldfish swimming around. A couple of hours later I checked back, and the large goldfish were swimming around, slowly, but _they were swimming!!!_

I think the oxygen level was low...sound about right to you?

The air stone is a temporary fix, until I can get the waterfall installed.

P.S. Thank you all for your input!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

low o2 does sound likely.


----------

